# Finally signed up



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello everyone. Not sure why I wanted so long. Some of you may know me already. I've posted my story at a couple of other places. Basically a chronically BSO/BH that's now very happily married to the most awesome woman ever.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad that you all is good in your marriage. What brings you here?


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

No event or anything like that prompted me, just been lurking forever, decided to go for it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board!


----------

